# Snow Plow Prep Package



## Hotdog1922 (Feb 5, 2011)

Buying my first pickup with a plow. Looking at 2011 2500 Denali. Non on the lot has the package. Dealer says you they can put a plow on without it. Another dealer said it will void the warranty without the plow package. What's the advantage of the package? And what is a high-flow front bumper on the package?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hotdog1922;1228898 said:


> Buying my first pickup with a plow. Looking at 2011 2500 Denali. Non on the lot has the package. Dealer says you they can put a plow on without it. Another dealer said it will void the warranty without the plow package. What's the advantage of the package? And what is a high-flow front bumper on the package?


None of my plows have had the plow package.... i have taken my trucks back to the dealer with problems and they fix it under warranty. Doesnt void anything!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

On Dodges the plow prep package is simply a skid plate on the transfer case. Kinda stupid lol


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, that will be one hell of a plow truck. Typcially a plow prep (on GM's) is HD cooling, higher amp alt and maybe heavier torsion bars. If the "high-flow" bumper is just on plow prep equiped trucks I would assume that is for air flow going to the coolers. Some of those options are also standard with a towing package.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Hotdog1922;1228898 said:


> Buying my first pickup with a plow. Looking at 2011 2500 Denali. Non on the lot has the package. Dealer says you they can put a plow on without it. Another dealer said it will void the warranty without the plow package. What's the advantage of the package? And what is a high-flow front bumper on the package?


I recommend getting the plow pkg on a 2011. The FAWR is 4,800 lbs. without plow prep and 5,200 lbs. with plow prep. With the 5,200 lb. FAWR you will not have to mess with t-bars or timbrens, I know b/c my father just got one. The high flow front bumper is also important b/c it allows more air flow to the tranny cooler. Either look on other lots or just order one if you can wait.


----------



## Ferrisdiesel (Dec 31, 2008)

The snowplow prep package is the following:
"PROVISION FOR CAB ROOF-MOUNTED LAMP/BEACON - Provides an instrument panel-mounted switch and electrical wiring tucked beneath the
headliner for a body upfitter to connect a body-mounted warning or emergency lamp; 30-AMP nominal rating (Not available with (PDD) Convenience
Package, (CF5) power sunroof or (UG1) Universal Home Remote; Included with (VYU) Snow Plow Prep Package)
NZZ SKID PLATE PACKAGE, FRAME-MOUNTED SHIELDS - Includes front underbody shield starting behind front bumper and running to first
crossmember, protecting front underbody, oil pan, differential case and transfer case (Included with (VYU) Snow Plow Prep Package)
VYU SNOW PLOW PREP PACKAGE - Includes 15-AMP power for backup and roof emergency light, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness,
(TRW) Provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller and (NZZ) Skid Plate
Package (Requires 4WD models; Not available with (CJ2) dual-zone automatic air conditioning or (CF5) power sunroof; On Crew Cab models, not
available with (LMM) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine; Includes (KW1) 160-AMP alternator with (LY6) Vortec 6.0L V8 SFI engine; Includes (K76)
dual 125-AMP alternators with (LMM) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine; Not available with (U42) rear entertainment system)
KW1 ALTERNATOR, 160 AMPS - (Included with (VYU) Snow Plow Prep Package when (LY6) Vortec 6.0L V8 SFI engine is ordered; Requires (LY6) Vortec
6.0L V8 SFI engine)"


----------



## Hotdog1922 (Feb 5, 2011)

(TRW) Provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller and (NZZ) Skid Plate
Package (Requires 4WD models; Not available with (CJ2) dual-zone automatic air conditioning or (CF5) power sunroof; On Crew Cab models, not
available with (LMM) Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel V8 engine; Includes (KW1) 160-AMP alternator with (LY6) Vortec 6.0L V8 SFI engine; Includes (K76)


Duramax not available on Crew Cab? Isn't that what the Dinali is a crew cab? Does that mean you can't get it with Diesel?


----------

